# Chantilly's Bright Lights Big City CGC



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley is 9 months( I think), and his coat is starting to change to its grown up color. There's a cute "skunk" stripe of gold running down his back and his face and ruff are changing too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

So beautiful!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Copley is one of the most handsome boys that I've ever seen. WOW!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know how long it will take for him to change into his grown up coat? He loast his whole baby coat in a week, it seemed like, and now he is bald!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks beautiful, Jill! Gotta love the skunk stripe


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Copley is one of the most handsome boys that I've ever seen. WOW!


Hey, thanks! That means alot. He's a very animated, fun pup- gentle but full of himself. I am so thankful to Ashleigh for breeding the "Y" litter.


----------



## Fleabane (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome Man


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's very handsome! Doesn't even look like a puppy anymore!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

He's so lovely and Golden!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

He is brother to Wyatt? Nice pups from that litter!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Copley is amazingly beautiful. Thank you for posting, Jill!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

He is OMG fabulous.
And only 9 months...my goodness. Truly magnificent. 
You must just love looking at him!

Sorry can't answer the question about his coat - but if that is him bald, then imagine what he will be like when he grows into his adult coat.

I said it yesterday, but is a compliment that should be repeated, you really take some lovely pictures!!
---
Kim


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning boy!.
Love his coloring!.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Do they usually change colors again around 9 months old? I thought Enzo was already pretty far into getting his adult coat. Does that mean he's just earlier than usual or that he'll change again??


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

He is so Handsome. I love the pictures!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Copley has gone from a super cute puppy to a handsome young man!! Beautiful photos too!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How are you doing? I think you have the most beautifull dogs.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a great looking boy Copley is. That litter produced some beautiful pups! Great pics Jill


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Copley is a great looking pup. He is looking so mature. Looks like he is having a great weekend so far.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy, Jill! I hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Copley is going to stay overnight with Diana Mason on Tuesday, to get trimmed, played with, and used to the routine little by little. It's a big first for me, because I've never before let one of my dogs stay away from home!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that picture in the green grasses is stunning. I've always loved Copley, he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Is that Copely too in your signature block? He sure is handsome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Copley is so handsome but all your goldens are gorgeous, Jill.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. only 9 months. 
In the second pictures he looks so proud and strong. What a beautiful golden


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley had his( and my) first conformation AKC match today, and was Best Puppy. Scary and fun.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley had his( and my) first conformation AKC match today, and was Best Puppy. Scary and fun.


Wow, congrats Mr. Cops! Who's handling?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! That is very cool!! So, pictures  ?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He is magnificent. So solid and dignified for a 9 month ole puppy.

Congrats on the win.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay Copley!!!! Did you handle him? And I second the request for photos!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

wow!!! Congrats, although it comes as no surprise being as good looking a dog as he is!!


----------

